# testing for 2nd dan



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 1, 2005)

i just received information that i'm testing for 2nd dan in december of this year..


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool, good luck, and be glad you have a lot of prep. time for it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 1, 2005)

it's a nice chirtmas gift from kwan jang nim and my sa bum nim..


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## DuneViking (Mar 1, 2005)

Excellent!!! Hoo Raa!artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 2, 2005)

Well, at least it will be cool then . And you have lots of time.  Good luck to you, train hard-but judiciously, take off any extra weight, and you will be prepared.  TW


----------



## Pale Rider (May 29, 2005)

I would like to wish you lots of luck in your testing....

TS!


----------

